# Books on the Ruling Elder



## JOwen (Apr 1, 2010)

Brothers,

Could you make some recommendations for reading for men who are or may be called to the office of elder?


----------



## raekwon (Apr 1, 2010)

On the actual office of elder, these two are indispensable . . .
_The Elder and His Work_ by David Dickson
_Biblical Eldership_ by Alexander Strauch


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 1, 2010)

Samuel Miller, _*The Ruling Elder*_


I also have heard some good words recently about this book:
Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - 9781596381315 - The Shepherd Leader: Achieving Effective Shepherding in Your Church (Paperback) Timothy Z Witmer

There are actually quite a few good resources available.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 1, 2010)

The Reformed Pastor seems to be indispensable in that area.


----------



## dannyhyde (Apr 1, 2010)

We use Called to Serve: Essays for Elders and Deacons, ed. Michael G. Brown (Reformed Fellowship, 2007) to train prospective office-bearers.

We also use as ongoing training for existing elders P. Y. De Jong, Taking Heed to the Flock (repr., Wipf & Stock) and John Sittema, With a Shepherd's Heart (Reformed Fellowship).


----------



## Andres (Apr 1, 2010)

dannyhyde said:


> We use Called to Serve: Essays for Elders and Deacons, ed. Michael G. Brown (Reformed Fellowship, 2007) to train prospective office-bearers.
> 
> We also use as ongoing training for existing elders P. Y. De Jong, Taking Heed to the Flock (repr., Wipf & Stock) and John Sittema, With a Shepherd's Heart (Reformed Fellowship).


 
Hey I was gonna recommend Called to Serve! FYI, because he is too humble to mention it, I will let you know that Rev Hyde is a contributor to this book.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Apr 1, 2010)

Where does the bible distinguish between a ruling elder and a teaching elder? All I can remember is that it just mentions elder and that title seems to be the same thing that many would call a bishop. All I remember seeing in there is elder and deacon. I can't remember where elder is divided into two parts.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 1, 2010)

DD2009 said:


> Where does the bible distinguish between a ruling elder and a teaching elder? All I can remember is that it just mentions elder and that title seems to be the same thing that many would call a bishop. All I remember seeing in there is elder and deacon. I can't remember where elder is divided into two parts.



1 Timothy 5:17 

"Let the elders who rule well be considered worthy of double honor, _especially those_ who labor in preaching and teaching" (italics mine)

The distinction here is made between Elders and Preaching/Teaching Elders.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Apr 1, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> DD2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Where does the bible distinguish between a ruling elder and a teaching elder? All I can remember is that it just mentions elder and that title seems to be the same thing that many would call a bishop. All I remember seeing in there is elder and deacon. I can't remember where elder is divided into two parts.
> ...


 
Thanks. I didn't remember that.


----------



## JML (Apr 1, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> DD2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Where does the bible distinguish between a ruling elder and a teaching elder? All I can remember is that it just mentions elder and that title seems to be the same thing that many would call a bishop. All I remember seeing in there is elder and deacon. I can't remember where elder is divided into two parts.
> ...



Elders are not divided into two parts. There is only one office of elder. Some may teach more than others but all are to be apt to teach (1 Timothy 3:2). There is a unity in 1 Timothy 5:17, it is not speaking of two offices. "Especially" denotes they are of the same office but some labor in word and doctrine more than others. Whether or not you want to call some ruling and some teaching doesn't really bother me as long as it is understood they occupy the same office even though their duties may be different.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 1, 2010)

John Lanier said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> > DD2009 said:
> ...


 
A distinction in function does not necessitate a distinction in form.


----------



## JML (Apr 1, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> A distinction in function does not necessitate a distinction in form.



I wasn't correcting you. I was just throwing that out there.


----------



## Puritan Scot (Apr 2, 2010)

The Elder and his Work.............................................David Dickson
The Ruling Elder......................................................Samuel Miller
The Church's Ruling Elders........................................George G. Hutton
Assertion of the Government of the Church of Scotland, in points of the Ruling Elders, and of the authority of Presbyteries and Synods.............................................................George Gillespie


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 2, 2010)

Brothers don't shake hands. Brothers gotta hug! 

Bonus points if you can name the movie!


----------



## Dewi Sant (Apr 2, 2010)

For Presbyterians: Witherow's The Apostolic Church - Which Is It?; G. I. Williamson's The Westminster Confession of Faith for Study Classes; Robertson's The Christ of the Covenants; and not least, Smyth's Ecclesiastical Catechism of the Presbyterian Church.

These are my faves, and I like the others as well.


----------

